# zymol solaris £30000



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just looking on nedetailing.co.uk and saw the zymol solaris and its price £30000. That's just mental. Has anyone else seen this wax


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just ordered mine  :lol:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

been reposted loads dude, do a search


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

What makes it so special?


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

I have sample for sale.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

R32rob said:


> What makes it so special?


The gold mixing spoon


----------



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

What makes it so special is that you have to win the euromillions to be able to afford it ha ha


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Seen it on the internet, i know some people have speculated whether or not it actually exists as its ALWAYS sold out and yet nobody seems to have any? Its a crazy price aimed only at people with more money than sense that are suckas for packaging. I know some VERY wealthy people, not rich, wealthy, and something like this would be against their religion as they have worked hard to get what they have and thus refuse to be ripped off full stop. The only winner here is zymol imo


----------



## james. (Mar 1, 2010)

Now thats just silly.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ridiculous

What a con


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

They market it around the world and only made 40 pots. Even if they all were sold, that makes it something like one in a 175 million of us owns a pot. Chances are you'll never see it if it does exist. I don't care if it's nothing special, I still want some, or at least to try some just so I can say I have!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sure it adds this subtle nuance to the finish :lol:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

It must be the best wax in the world- it is the most expensive. :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

agnew88 said:


> Just looking on nedetailing.co.uk and saw the zymol solaris and its price £30000. That's just mental. Has anyone else seen this wax


no way!

really?


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm sure someone will come on in a minute and say something like:

"i try Zymol Glasur, bring better gloss more bright and better colour. Solaris smell not good bring more deep shine and reflection and make colour darker but not so much gloss. Also I try Migliore good wax bring good gloss and more slick best for red and black Solaris more for silver and yellow" (blah, blah, blah, so on and so on, insert heap of content not related to this thread).


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

On a side by side test between Solaris and 5 other supermarket grade waxes, none of my clients are able to tell the difference in fact most prefers the finishing of a $2.50 Turtle Wax. Think Zymol just played me out...willing to trade my Solaris for any 2 tubs of Turtle wax


----------



## DiamondD (Feb 26, 2010)

I would buy one if i could and a lot run their mouth on here but they would buy it to. how you say jealous people talk so much sometimes when the subject of vintage and royale come up it is so funny. they hate it it's crap so on an so on but yet they the 1st to ask for samples lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## saxomad (Apr 16, 2009)

you should get more then just wax if you spend £30k!!


----------



## DiamondD (Feb 26, 2010)

You do a pretty container a gold spoon and free lifetime refills lol.


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

saxomad said:


> you should get more then just wax if you spend £30k!!


Ye should come with a free merc :lol:


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

DiamondD said:


> You do a pretty container a gold spoon and free lifetime refills lol.


Oh well thats alright then


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

DiamondD said:


> I would buy one if i could and a lot run their mouth on here but they would buy it to. how you say jealous people talk so much sometimes when the subject of vintage and royale come up it is so funny. they hate it it's crap so on an so on but yet they the 1st to ask for samples lmfao!!!!!!!


Can't say I'm jealous of people that own Zymol waxes. Never wanted one, never went looking for a sample. The one Zymol product I had, I traded. I'm quite happy with Collinite.


----------



## takemetothepub (Feb 5, 2010)

My bet's people like Jay Leno and the oil Sheiks will own this stuff for their armada of cars. 

After all, if your gonna spend £20 Million on a fleet of cars what's £30,000 to wax each and every last one of them for ever with the best wax ever made???

Almost makes business sense?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyway last time I saw it, it was nearer to £40,000 not £30k


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

if i had millions i would buy it defintely, how could you not want to try it, i would love to know why they think its so special? i havent ever brought a wax over 50 quid either, cant bring myself to spend that much on wax which only lasts a few weeks, but if i had loads of money i would own hundreds of wax, why not!!

bet it smells well nice to :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm certainly not jealous and have nothing to be jealous about but I in no way would spend 30k on a pot of wax


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

It says in it's description that that it has the highest blend of white brazillian Canuba and sap at 75% or something.

I wandering, has anyone found out how much a ton of pure canuba is straight from Brazil? I'm guessing it's less than £30 (or 40)K.

Closest I've found is:

http://www.jpennyltd.co.uk/shopping/pgm-more_information.php?id=32

250g of canuba for £6.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

so basically its a little bit more durable than a 50% carnuba wax, what a waste of money


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

big ben said:


> so basically its a little bit more durable than a 50% carnuba wax, what a waste of money


I'm not so sure it is. It just has a higher concentration of Carnuba. I also don't think that Carnuba is all that exspensive as a product. I know there's a few people that make their own waxes on here, so maybe they can advise on the typical costs of Carnuba.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well whilst noone here has tried it, and given it's price tag, I think we have to assume there's something to it that justify's the cost. It might not be tangiable remember, you can put a figure on exclusivity.

My car gets me from A to B just as quickly as an aston martin would on my run to work, it's comfortable. So why would anyone ever spend more than £10,000 on a car when another car costs say £1,000,000. Remembering that cars are limited by the speed limits imposed on the road of course, there's no difference. But people don't think twice about spending their cash on flash cars. Just cos you don't get it blazebro, doesn't mean it's not any good. I've heard a million times colly is as good as x wax, but I appreciate a little marketing effort, production and packaging goes a long way too. And how a wax is to use, colly will never be a match for these boutique waxes in that respect. Ever


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> It says in it's description that that it has the highest blend of white brazillian Canuba and sap at 75% or something.
> 
> I wandering, has anyone found out how much a ton of pure canuba is straight from Brazil? I'm guessing it's less than £30 (or 40)K.
> 
> ...


 So , I could buy some canuba from Issac Lords , dable with my old chemistry kit , make a wax with 99% canuba content and sell it for £40 k


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

JasonE said:


> So , I could buy some canuba from Issac Lords , dable with my old chemistry kit , make a wax with 99% canuba content and sell it for £40 k


you could, but no one would be able to spead over their car


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> It just has a higher concentration of Carnuba. I also don't think that Carnuba is all that exspensive as a product.


the hard part is making 75% carnuba into a workable wax, anyone can slap 75% in, but it will be like hair wax i would think. Thats where the science comes in and the right glazes and oils would be needed. i would imagine its a work of art, but just not worth the price tag


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Just cos you don't get it blazebro, doesn't mean it's not any good.


Where have I said "I don't get it" or it's "Not any good"???????



JasonE said:


> So , I could buy some canuba from Issac Lords , dable with my old chemistry kit , make a wax with 99% canuba content and sell it for £40 k


That's about the sum of it. If the main ingredient is Carnuba (75%) and you have to mix it yourself any way, why not buy some Carnuba (which by the looks of things is available at a fraction of the cost) and few other little bits and make something even more exclusive?


----------

